# Bohning Phoenix Quiver - First Removable 2pc!



## [email protected] (May 15, 2008)

The first removable 2 piece quiver!
The Phoenix was designed with functionality at it’s core!
A full 360° of rotation at 2 points with 5 inches of vertical adjustment. The Phoenix provides the security of a 2 piece with 3 retainers holding your shafts firm and quiet. Our slient slide clip keeps the single piece, removable quiver in it’s place. The unique “stepped” hood design seperates fletchings and protects any style broadhead. Whether out west or back east, the Phoenix is the best of both worlds. Available in 5 camo patterns.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Quiver*

Is there a website to see these and purchase these? How much are they?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

This looks sweet, this is what I have been needing for a long time. A way to keep my 30" arrows contained inside a 33" axle to axle bow. Very nice. Are they available yet?


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

I like the concept. Where can I get more information ?


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks good. When will they be available? Don't forget to make them in black.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Go to bohning archerys website for alot more details and they have them for $81.99.

I'll bet they will sell a million of them. great looking quiver.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Phoenix Quiver*

Looks to me like you wouldn't even need the bottom piece. So it looks pretty cool. Have the option of it being either a one piece or a two piece.


----------



## willhunt4coues (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay I have one major question. Does it accept the Easton ST Axis arrow? If not can you buy the rubber retainers seperate?
Thank you.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats awesome i like the looks of that


----------

